# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Em muốn gắn thêm card rời ..??

## ngovanquang12c3

nhờ các anh em trên d d giúp đỡ:
máy của minh cấu hình:
- core 2 quad q6600 , 2.4
- main p5k pro
- card màn hình en8500 silent magic (asus) 512mb.
hình như main đó gắn dc 2 card...?
mọi ngưởi cho mình hỏi h mình muốn nâng cấp thêm phải làm sao, mua card bao nhiu mb, loai nào?
xài 2 cai như vậy co vấn đề gì ko, có khi nào cháy hok?
----------------------------------------
các ban giúp giùm , mình đang làm đề tài tốt nghiệp ( mình dùng đồ họa )
thanks!!!

----------


## xuxulinh0993

> nhờ các anh em trên d d giúp đỡ:
> máy của minh cấu hình:
> - core 2 quad q6600 , 2.4
> - main p5k pro
> - card màn hình en8500 silent magic (asus) 512mb.
> hình như main đó gắn dc 2 card...?
> mọi ngưởi cho mình hỏi h mình muốn nâng cấp thêm phải làm sao, mua card bao nhiu mb, loai nào?
> xài 2 cai như vậy co vấn đề gì ko, có khi nào cháy hok?
> ----------------------------------------
> ...


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
theo mình được biết thì con main này nó hỗ trợ 02 khe pci express (x1 và x16). các card màn hình bây giờ thường dùng chuẩn cắm pci express nên bạn có thể mua loại card theo chuẩn này và hỗ trợ x1 hoặc x16.
nhưng khi bạn nâng cấp card màn hình để làm đồ họa thì đồng thời bạn phải cho chiếc card cũ về “nghỉ hưu” vì bạn có cắm cả 2 thì card cắm thêm (cap màn hình không cắm vào card này) cũng sẽ chả hỗ trợ gì cho card màn hình kia của bạn cả. bạn cắm như vậy chỉ làm hại thêm cho nguồn của bạn mà thôi.
bạn làm về đồ họa thì tốt nhất bạn nên chọn card màn hình tầm 1gb, chạy ddr 2 trở lên, hãng thì bạn có thể chọn gigabyte. nhưng cũng còn tùy vào số tiền bạn bỏ ra để mua.
chúc bạn chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý.

----------


## kiemsl34

> nhờ các anh em trên d d giúp đỡ:
> máy của minh cấu hình:
> - core 2 quad q6600 , 2.4
> - main p5k pro
> - card màn hình en8500 silent magic (asus) 512mb.
> hình như main đó gắn dc 2 card...?
> mọi ngưởi cho mình hỏi h mình muốn nâng cấp thêm phải làm sao, mua card bao nhiu mb, loai nào?
> xài 2 cai như vậy co vấn đề gì ko, có khi nào cháy hok?
> ----------------------------------------
> ...


con main p5k pro của bạn hàng khá khủng đó
hỗ trợ 2 khe pci express tức là gắn được hai card màn hình và đương nhiên là với nó bạn hoàn toàn có thể chạy 2 ứng khác nhau trên 2 màn hình
ngoài ra nó cũng hỗ trợ dual bus ram
bạn để ý bạn có 4 khe gắn ram và có 2 màu cho 4 khe, nếu bạn có 2 thanh ram mỗi thanh có bus 800 mà gắn vào 2 khe màu khác nhau thì bus vẫn chỉ là 800 nhưng nếu bạn gắn 2 thanh vào các khe cùng màu bus của bạn sẽ được nhân đôi tức là 1600
về card màn hình bạn yên tâm con này hỗ trợ gần như mọi loại crad đời cao hiện nay
và vì nó là main của asus nên tốt nhất bạn chọn loại card của asus, đừng quên asus là một ông lớn trong thế giới đồ họa nhé
bạn chon card khoảng 1gb nhé , giá của nó vào khoảng 1,5 triệu (hàng xịn đó) tàu thì 7, 8 trăm gì đó

con main của bạn mình đang dùng và nhận thấy đây là con main khủng nhất của dòng 775

----------


## hunghk

cảm ơn hai pác đã giúp đỡ nhiệt tình.
nhưng cho em hỏi thêm: 
bây h em gắn thêm cai 9800 1 gb, vào cáp chính, cái còn lại gắn vào cái phụ ( thêm một màn hình cùi bắp nữa ^^) zậy em có cần nâng cấp nguồn hay ji nữa ko. 
và làm sao để biết máy dang dùng ca rd nào để xử lý khi làm việc.
em cảm ơn.

----------


## thuthao813

> cảm ơn hai pác đã giúp đỡ nhiệt tình.
> nhưng cho em hỏi thêm: 
> bây h em gắn thêm cai 9800 1 gb, vào cáp chính, cái còn lại gắn vào cái phụ ( thêm một màn hình cùi bắp nữa ^^) zậy em có cần nâng cấp nguồn hay ji nữa ko. 
> và làm sao để biết máy dang dùng ca rd nào để xử lý khi làm việc.
> em cảm ơn.


nếu bạn gắn 2card bạn phải xem lại bộ nguồn của mình, thông thường nó chỉ hỗ trợ 1card mà thôi
phải có bộ nguồn 500w đến 550w và cũng còn tùy vào card mà bạn mua, nhiều cái sẽ có nguồn riêng của nó (gắn riêng và không liên quan đến nguồn máy)
khi mua card nào bạn cần hỏi kỹ về nguồn của nó
vấn đề thứ 2 yên tâm bạn có thể làm hai việc khác nhau trên hai màn hình đó chẳng hạn một màn hình bạn xem phim còn màn hình kia chơi đế chế (lúc khởi động thì 2 màn hình như nhau)
gắn vào là biết ngay mà

----------


## thomtomtit

> cảm ơn hai pác đã giúp đỡ nhiệt tình.
> nhưng cho em hỏi thêm: 
> bây h em gắn thêm cai 9800 1 gb, vào cáp chính, cái còn lại gắn vào cái phụ ( thêm một màn hình cùi bắp nữa ^^) zậy em có cần nâng cấp nguồn hay ji nữa ko. 
> và làm sao để biết máy dang dùng ca rd nào để xử lý khi làm việc.
> em cảm ơn.


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
để sử dụng cả 2 card cho hai màn hình thì bạn phải có một con nguồn ổn định, công suất thực cao, lớn hơn hoặc bằng 500w là tốt nhất.
để sử dụng được cả 2 màn hình 1 cách riêng rẽ thì bạn phải dùng một phần mềm hỗ trợ để phân chia hai màn hình. chứ không phải chỉ việc cắm 2 màn hình vào 2 card màn hình đó là xong. nếu bạn cắm như vậy thì 2 màn hình sẽ hiển thị hoàn toàn giống nhau.
nếu bạn muốn phân chia hai màn hình để xử dụng độc lập giống như ta đang ngồi trên hai máy tính khác nhau (sử dụng riêng bàn phím chuột, chung ổ cứng.) thì bạn có thể dùng công cụ betwin, mình đã từng làm với chương trình này, và thấy chạy ổn định. bạn tham khảo hướng dẫn tại đây.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## sunny

> con main p5k pro của bạn hàng khá khủng đó
> hỗ trợ 2 khe pci express tức là gắn được hai card màn hình và đương nhiên là với nó bạn hoàn toàn có thể chạy 2 ứng khác nhau trên 2 màn hình
> ngoài ra nó cũng hỗ trợ dual bus ram
> bạn để ý bạn có 4 khe gắn ram và có 2 màu cho 4 khe, nếu bạn có 2 thanh ram mỗi thanh có bus 800 mà gắn vào 2 khe màu khác nhau thì bus vẫn chỉ là 800 nhưng nếu bạn gắn 2 thanh vào các khe cùng màu bus của bạn sẽ được nhân đôi tức là 1600
> về card màn hình bạn yên tâm con này hỗ trợ gần như mọi loại crad đời cao hiện nay
> và vì nó là main của asus nên tốt nhất bạn chọn loại card của asus, đừng quên asus là một ông lớn trong thế giới đồ họa nhé
> bạn chon card khoảng 1gb nhé , giá của nó vào khoảng 1,5 triệu (hàng xịn đó) tàu thì 7, 8 trăm gì đó
> 
> con main của bạn mình đang dùng và nhận thấy đây là con main khủng nhất của dòng 775


em cũng có một mẹ như vậy nhưng chưa biết cách cài, nhờ bro chi thêm phần cứng giùm em tí

----------


## lebichvan888

> em cũng có một mẹ như vậy nhưng chưa biết cách cài, nhờ bro chi thêm phần cứng giùm em tí


liên hệ với mình theo nick fmzer0 hoặc nếu bạn ở thành phố (bạn ở nha trang thì phải) đến cầu bình tân vào cửa hàng của mình nhé mình sẽ tư vấn miễn phí

----------

